# Leash Reactivity



## GoldenLight (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a 9 month old male Golden. He has been reactive to the leash since he was a baby. It comes and goes. I used a prong collar for a little while and it got better so I stopped about a month ago or so and have been using a harness or flat collar. We just finished a 6 week no harm obedience class and could not have our photo taken for graduation because he was jumping on me and pulling at the leash growling. The trainer was trying to redirect him with toys. It is hard to train him out of this because I never know when it's going to happen and for the most part he is a well-behaved dog. He goes nuts on the girls at daycare when I hand off the leash. He gets plenty of exercise off leash and on leash hikes, swimming, fetch, foraging for food, some day care and gets along with all of the dogs. We have taught him to wait or stay under plenty of circumstances so he learns impulse control. He gets enough down time and sleep. With the exception of alot excitability around other people which we are working on and this leash reactivity he seems like a typical 9 month old puppy . But I am tired of being attacked by him or watching him do the same thing to someone else once they take the leash. There is another trainer willing to work with him and uses a choke collar so I would love to hear some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I am not sure what is 'no harm obedience', is it positive only obedience? It sounds like he might benefit from some correction to let him know what he is doing is unacceptable. the toys might be riling him up even more, and he probably thinks every time you put on the leash its a game for him.

He might need a firmer hand, and at 9 months they are very strong. how does he behave with the other trainer who uses to choke collar? does it work out better for you?

I'm sure others will chip in soon.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you be more specific on what you are seeing/experiencing as "leash reactivity"? To me, leash reactivity means that an on-leash dog growls/barks/lunges at other dogs or people. Is this what you mean? Or do you mean that when he's on leash he's ramped up and jumping on you and anyone else he can reach?


----------



## GoldenLight (Jul 17, 2020)

Jumping on me and anyone I hand the leash off too.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Luna66 said:


> Jumping on me and anyone I hand the leash off too.


Thanks for the clarification. In my experience behavior like that can come from either inconsistent training/intermittent reinforcement OR from anxiety. Because it may have a basis in anxiety, I always to hesitate to address it using punitive methods as that can increase the dog's anxiety about being on a leash. 

That said, the first thing you may want to do is to really step back (figuratively) and try to understand the WHY of what he is doing. At what point does the behavior occur (every time you attach a leash? When you go to hand the leash to someone else? When you first clip the leash on? When you stand up from attaching the leash? When you enter a new environment or get around other dogs/people?). Figuring out both _why _and exactly _when _the behavior occurs will drive how you address/change it.

Once you figure out why it's happening you can work on changing his behavior. If attaching the leash is the issue (and maybe if he's anxious about the leash), then work on something like telling him to sit, attach the leash (reminding him to sit if necessary), if he remains sitting then give him a treat, and remove the leash. OR if you think he's excited about the leash meaning he gets to go somewhere, then the leash only gets attached when he's sitting calmly (if he jumps up then put the leash down and walk away and try again in a few minutes). Or again, the leash gets put on randomly throughout the day so it no longer predicts going somewhere. Practice you holding his leash and he gets a treat when he's sitting, then calmly hand the leash to someone else and he gets another treat when he's sitting. Pass the leash back and forth several times.

If you truly believe that the jumping is just a rude behavior that he finds reinforcing, then work on NEVER reinforcing it. I know this can be tough to do (I have a jumper of my own!), especially if he's jumping on daycare staff or friends who allow it, or worse, who pet and love on him when he's doing it. This will require you being firm not only with your dog, but also all those who handle him. Behaviors that are reinforced intermittently are the hardest to extinguish but the more consistent you are the faster the behavior will improve.


----------



## River68 (Jul 25, 2020)

It seems like it usually happens about 20 - 30 min into obedience or exercise. Never when we are starting out. Always though when I first hand off a leash. Also sometimes after a few throws with the tennis ball and he becomes unfocused, I say 'done' and take the ball, he has a fit and starts jumping on me. When we started out in obedience everything was directed toward the other dogs and people and he had to be tethered. Now he is either being very calm and listening to commands or attacking me. I also have to keep him away from trainers because he will jump on them. There is so much emphasis on exposure during these months, I have spent a lot of time bringing him to new places to exercise or have him be calm and sometimes I think he is fed up or bored or tiered. My fear is that I do not have enough at home, no kids, people not coming and going to keep him engaged so I need to create his engagement. If he starts having a fit, how will he get his exercise. I hide things around the house for him and he loves that. We do off leash walks on a private trail and he loves that too. He is good at daycare and he are working on handing off the leash. I really like what you said about reinforcement so I spent more time than usual today approaching the staff and we had pretty good results. But it does not solve the problem that no matter where we are and if he is on a leash for any amount of time he could turn on me very quickly so it is very unsettling.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

First, remember that he's still just a kid... and a teenager at that. He's testing things out and figuring out what works... and yes, maybe inserting a little teenage rebellion. I think that if you put in the work now you'll find that maturity alone may at least mitigate the severity of the behavior. 

My jumper was 3 when I got him. I think a lot of his jumping is based in anxiety, since he is much better now that he's adjusted to his new reality, but it rears it's ugly head when I take him new places or he's worried about something. That said, I've spent the year and a half since I got him working on basic manners and foundational obedience and agility work and now, if I'm watching and can anticipate the jump, a firm "sit" will stop the jump before it happens about 70% of the time...

I think as you differentially reinforce good behavior (sit/walk quietly - stay four on the floor) and at the same time reduce how often he gets reinforced for jumping up, that and maturity should greatly reduce this behavior...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs have to learn to live in our lifestyle, while appropriately meeting their needs, and I don't think what you describe is lacking. You are doing a good job with him, taking him to training, getting him out for exercise and to new places to explore. Nine months is when they can really start being a brat and pushing boundaries. It can be disheartening! But, you have things in place already to help you work through this with him. Schedule some private lessons with your trainer and work on specific problems with them directly. If it's a problem at home, see if you can do private lessons at home or on your walks. 

Try a few simple things with him in regard to the leash. One, step on the leash to keep it short enough it prevents him from jumping up on you or others. When you need to hand off his leash, put him in a down/stay first before the other person approaches, and scatter some treats in a small area right in front of him so it's really rewarding to him to stay down. You can step on the leash for this too. If he gets up when they approach, have them step back, put him back down and try again. 

I really do think you are doing good with him! He's at a really bad age for just bratty behavior, and if you can impress on him he doesn't get to do that anymore, he will learn to give you the behavior you want.


----------

